# Tear Stain Help



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

I hope it is okay for me to be posting this here. I couldn't decide where to post it, so if it needs to be moved feel free to do so. 

George just turned 14 months and recently started having tear stains. His breeder and I have talked about showing him, so I want to try and eliminate them if possible. We went to the vet on Sunday for his 1-year check up and while we were there the vet checked his eyes but didn't seem to think that it could be distichiasis or entropion causing the tears. The vet said that it was most likely seasonal allergies and that it would go away. 

Is there something I could be doing to help remove the stains? His groomer said that I could try colostrum powder on his food, but recommended not using it for an extended period of time. I've heard Angels' Eyes works good, but I've heard negative things with that as well. I wipe his eyes daily to clean them, but he still has the stains. 

I want to do what is best for him health-wise, so any advice would be appreciated. 

And because everyone likes pictures, here is George on his 1st birthday!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Bio Groom stain free under eye stain cover cream works well. Maltese breeders use it and we used to use this on the show American cockers when I lived in Switzerland.
Hopefully George will stop his tears when his allergies go. If this continues a long time I would get another opinion from an eye doctor as normally Golden's eyes should not stain.
He is beautiful and I love his first birthday photo.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You can also take some baking soda and peroxide, apply with a stiff brush (like an old toothbrush) and let dry, then brush out. Don't get it in his eyes. We used to use this on an Aussie Maxie showed. We did it every other day or so, her tear staining went away after a couple of treatments.
I overheard at my vet's someone buying someone buying the last of the 'angel eyes' and they were giving it big thumbs up...


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Lucy had tearing as a pup and she is English Creme (white) so I was obsessed about keeping them clean. So much so that my constant wiping caused an infection (from my hands). Anyway, I used angle eyes in the pill form. They did not work with her and I almost think they made it worse or even caused it. However, I was also giving them to my ShitZu and they worked great on him. After stopping the pills and constant wiping her eyes stopped tearing. I never knew what the actual cause was but I have a feeling it was from drinking out of my lily pond.b she was crazy naughty as a pup

Good luck with treating it. I hope it just goes away on its own. I know how frustrating it is. We always want them to look the best!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

My point about the angle eye was that in some breeds tearing is normal. Like the shitzu and Maltese. I think angle eyes are formulated for them. Because it is not normal with golden's I think it is less effective and you have to get at the underlying cause. Prism had the best idea with the peroxide and baking soda but I'd still be looking for the cause


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It really isn't normal though... tearing has a cause whether it's allergies or loose eyelids/structure of the eyeball or eyelids, or it's an issue like ectropian or entropian (eyelids rolling out or in), or it's minute hairs growing inside the lids.

With my Jacks there's two things which cause eye tearing - and keep in mind he has had clear eyes every year we've OFA's. Mildew or dust might be a cause. And then the secondary issue is from tearing bacteria or other junk collects on the fur near the eyes and causes irritation. 

Products like eye envy are great for clearing this up - I haven't bothered too much with Jacks because his eyes have not actually been so bad. I keep his face clean, really go over the area with a warm wet wash cloth to get the crud off. He still has tear stains, but it's not always active tearing like before. 


Really suggest visiting an eye specialist - particularly if you are interested in showing. At the very least- do the OFA visit and talk to the eye vet then. You'll probably need to go the eye envy route or something similar, but just make sure there isn't a medical cause.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I was thinking it was not normal my self. My Goldens have not had an issue but the ShitZu gets tears.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Depends on how much you are talking. A small spot of "tear stain" is in fact quite normal if the dog drinks well water with a lot of minerals in it. But running down the face no, that is not normal.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Depends on how much you are talking. A small spot of "tear stain" is in fact quite normal if the dog drinks well water with a lot of minerals in it. But running down the face no, that is not normal.


I've never heard that before...

We have well water - but we only give bottled water to the dogs because we figure if we won't drink the well water, our dogs won't either.


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> You can also take some baking soda and peroxide, apply with a stiff brush (like an old toothbrush) and let dry, then brush out. Don't get it in his eyes. We used to use this on an Aussie Maxie showed. We did it every other day or so, her tear staining went away after a couple of treatments.
> I overheard at my vet's someone buying someone buying the last of the 'angel eyes' and they were giving it big thumbs up...


Do you know the ratio of baking soda to peroxide? I want to try this and see if it works. Thank you!


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

hotel4dogs said:


> Depends on how much you are talking. A small spot of "tear stain" is in fact quite normal if the dog drinks well water with a lot of minerals in it. But running down the face no, that is not normal.


It isn't running down his face, only a small-ish spot in the corner. I will try and find a picture of him where you can see it


----------



## george58 (May 25, 2015)

Okay here is a picture where you can see them


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

precious face....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would ask your vet about it, but it doesn't look like its too bad.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

mbliss1293 said:


> Do you know the ratio of baking soda to peroxide? I want to try this and see if it works. Thank you!


Kylie was a blue merle, so was on a a white base- and after two times of using this on her stains, it was an every other day or so thing but they were gone. I don't know an actual recipe but make it between pancake batter and cookie dough and it should be all good. Old toothbrush and you're set.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Beautiful boy! Have the vet check to see what is causing the tears but you can add a little Apple Cider Vinegar to help balance his ph level and that will keep it from staining. Dip sticks to check the urine ph are cheap and can get them from Walgreens.


----------

